# Whirlpool tub doesn't work



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

We had a new whirlpool put in recently. It is built with a push button switch (air actuator) turn on. The access panel was just put in today, so I can see the power is plugged in and there is power going to that GFCI. The motor/jets do not turn on though. No humming, nothing. I looked to see if the hose from the button to the motor was crimped, but I wasn't able to see to much since the access panel is only about a square foot. And from what I was able to see, the hose looked fine.

I will check with the contractor to see what's wrong. Is this common ? What are the success rates on whirlpool installs ?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott_K said:


> What are the success rates on whirlpool installs ?


I self-installed a small Kohler whirlpool tub. It worked perfectly for about a week when one day I discovered that several of the jets had stooped working all together and several others had reduced output. I was very worried about it and was on the verge of calling the mnanufacturer. At that point I decided to read the Owner's manual
and discovered that the jet output was variable by rotating the covers around the jets. It seems that the cleaning lady was turning them in the 'closed' direction as she cleaned the tub. Problem easily remedied.

My brother put one in also, without complication. I'd bet the contractor can remedy your problem pretty quickly.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Pipeguy, Thanks for the feedback.
It is a Kohler whirlpool tub. I saw that part in the manual about rotating the jets. I tried turning the outer ring, but it seems to only turn about 10% left or right. I'm assuming it should turn more, but I don't want to force it because I'm scared about breaking something. 
Also, when I hit the turn on button, I don't even hear the motor hum or anything. But I have confirmed that there is power to the motor.
I will take a look at the jets again.
Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

One more question, were those tubs using Air actuator switches ? Or are they electric ?...I see two types of switches on Kohler's site. I have the air actuator which looks kinda wimpy.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Both have air actuators. Both work flawlessly.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

ugh...I pulled off the hose that goes from the air actuator to the motor. Put a windshield wiper hose on the acutator on the motor. Wrapped my hand around the hose and gave it a little puff of air. Motor kicks on, all jets are active and bubbles...bubbles...bubbles...
So this tells me that the line going from the air actuator button to the motor is either crimped or not connected....Guess they didn't read that part on the bright orange warning label ....ehhhhhh


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

Great diagnostic trick. Glad you found the problem.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah...the only problem is...it's not the way I wanted it to be. I think I'm going to order a new switch and hose from Kohler or whoever. Pull out the original switch and hose and see if I can fish a new hose through. 
Ideally, I think this is the installer's fault because they didn't ensure that the hose was working upon install. However, I don't think I want them to fix it because they won't be as careful as I will be. Or they'll pull the tub out and make a mess, etc.

Thanks for your posts Pipeguy. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Essprince (Oct 2, 2007)

*My Whirlpool Tub Doesn't Work!`*

Hi Guys!

I just wanted to say THANKS! I bought a house about 7 months ago that has an American Standard Whirlpool tub. (at least that is what the name plate says). About two months ago it stopped working, and I had no idea why. I have limited DIY experience, so sometimes the process is slow! LOL I thought that there was something wrong with the pump, since when I turned the switch on, it made noise like it was trying to work. I have searched the web previously but didn't find anything, and since I didn't have the owner's manual, I didn't know what to do. I now know about turning the faceplates around the jets. I am sure I will frequently use this site, since this is an old house and needs some repairs.

Cathy


----------



## jallen (Apr 13, 2011)

*Thank you!!*

My in-laws moved recently and were excited to have the jetted tub in their master bath. The motor wouldn't turn on, so I read your posts....and turns out all I had to do was turn the face plates like someone said!!!! They are out of the house at the moment and I can't wait til they get home and see that it works!! Thank you, thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## landlordjane (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all,
All of the above info was very helpful, but my air jets are still not working. I have an American Standard Lifetime whirlpool tub. The motor is getting power. The air actuation switch seems to be working - you can hear the switch clicking when you depress the button. And I have made sure all the jets are wide open. Still no joy. The tub is brand new, but was unused for quite a while while the rest of the property was being finished. It did run OK at one time - we tested a few months ago. It seems like the pump is just not turning on for some reason? There is no humming, just the clicking of the switch. Any ideas???

Thanks for any help!


----------



## xizwyck (Feb 19, 2012)

*Any Update*

I have the same problem... tub just installed, did you ever find a solution? If so, can you post it? I tried everything in the post.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

a lot of tubs have a sensor that won't allow the pump to come on unless the water is above the level of the jets so the pump isn't run dry.


----------



## xizwyck (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sensor*

I made sure the water was about an inch above every jet hole but it seems like the on/off switch doesn't move much. Maybe it's not suppose to. I removed the plastic and tried pressing the black rubber piece below it and it still won't start...


----------



## Ecc0242 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Whirlpool not working in new home*

I just purchased a forclosed home built 5 years ago and never lived in. The inspector could not get the jets to turn on after filing the tub. The motor makes noise but thats about it. I am hoping that he didn't think to turn the face plates. Thanks for the tip, I will try this after I get the keys to the house.


----------



## GFMiller (May 5, 2012)

*kohler whirlpool start whenever*

I have an older Kohler whirlpool (Tea for Two) that I installed and worked fine (occasional slight delay in starting). I shut off the breaker to work on a vanity light installation. When I threw the breaker back on, the tub would start on its own. At first could shut it off. Then had to turn the breaker off to keep it from coming on spontaneously. The only way I can use it is to turn on the breaker and then wait for it to come on. It stops after about 20 minutes (normal I think). But then won't restart or restarts/tries to restart later, sometimes multiple times. I have to shut the breaker off, or it will keep going on or trying to go on. Runs fine when it gets started. I am thinking it is the starter button and/or a timer problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## sparklexmas (Jan 5, 2015)

*Whirlpool tub does not turn on*



landlordjane said:


> Hi all,
> All of the above info was very helpful, but my air jets are still not working. I have an American Standard Lifetime whirlpool tub. The motor is getting power. The air actuation switch seems to be working - you can hear the switch clicking when you depress the button. And I have made sure all the jets are wide open. Still no joy. The tub is brand new, but was unused for quite a while while the rest of the property was being finished. It did run OK at one time - we tested a few months ago. It seems like the pump is just not turning on for some reason? There is no humming, just the clicking of the switch. Any ideas???
> 
> Thanks for any help!


 I have an American Standard whirlpool tub and if it isn't used for awhile, it will not come on. If you fill the tub with hot water so that it sits in the pipes for awhile, it always comes on for me. So, if I am not using it for some time, I try to fill it up to the top of the suction area and run some hot water through it.


----------



## Adjunct2 (Nov 16, 2020)

Essprince said:


> *My Whirlpool Tub Doesn't Work!`*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Adjunct2 (Nov 16, 2020)

*My American Standard spa tub stopped working too!

Hi,*

I too had an Amercan Standard spa tub installed which just stopped working right in the middle of a spa bath. When I push the switch button, it hums but does not start. I can't seem to find any info on this problem and have now been without the use of my spa tub for months. I am trying to not have to tear out the surround around the tub for repair and am desparately looking for a less costly solution. Did your problem get resolved or what did you do/ HELP...please.

Adjunct2


----------

